# Bandit's Blog - A journey back to health



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

We went on a really nice trail ride on Sunday. There is a web of trail between farms around here that we all go on. Is was really easy going. I have only been riding him bareback (underbuilt topline-ouchie!) since I got him and he has been doing really well with the training I've been presenting him. He is taking to leg aids very very well and is a star on the trail so far. He got his front right tangled in a vine and I didn't notice anything and he didn't move a muscle. He waited for me to get off, untangle him, and get back on. He is not keen on "scouting the trail yet" and it more interested in the birds and falling leaves. He didn't spook at all. Overall I am very happy with how this weekend went! Who said race horses couldn't be perfect trail horses? The weather was nice, a little hot towards the afternoon but we were in the shade 99% of the time so it wasn't too bad.

Poor Bandit is just so bothered by flies. When we're not riding or lunging, he has a full mask on and they don't bother him as much. I just bought him a bonnet and a full riding fly mask so hopefully that will help in the future. He basically lives in fly spray, lol.


----------



## JoBlueQuarter (Jan 20, 2017)

mckenzies said:


> We went on a really nice trail ride on Sunday. There is a web of trail between farms around here that we all go on. Is was really easy going. I have only been riding him bareback (underbuilt topline-ouchie!) since I got him and he has been doing really well with the training I've been presenting him. He is taking to leg aids very very well and is a star on the trail so far.* He got his front right tangled in a vine and I didn't notice anything and he didn't move a muscle. He waited for me to get off, untangle him, and get back on.* He is not keen on "scouting the trail yet" and it more interested in the birds and falling leaves. He didn't spook at all. Overall I am very happy with how this weekend went! Who said race horses couldn't be perfect trail horses? The weather was nice, a little hot towards the afternoon but we were in the shade 99% of the time so it wasn't too bad.
> 
> Poor Bandit is just so bothered by flies. When we're not riding or lunging, he has a full mask on and they don't bother him as much. I just bought him a bonnet and a full riding fly mask so hopefully that will help in the future. He basically lives in fly spray, lol.


Wow! That is really helpful if your horse doesn't freak out at snake-like things. Just last Saturday, my mare got her foot semi caught in wire, and went berserk!


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I just wanted to share a picture of my handsome boy! His mood seems to be improving dramatically, especially since he is able to be turned out with "his mares" now! He's only been able to groom them with the fence line between them and now they're all over each other. The pony (Dynamite) seems to want to chase him off, which to me is strange because she was always the lowest on the pecking order. I guess she is seeing her opportunity to advance and taking it!! 

As you can see from his picture, he's got some wonky hoof lengths but I am working with a phenomenal farrier to correct him and help him balance out. He does not stand very well for the farrier. From watching the interaction, it looks like he is not fond of the equipment. He is not scared of my farrier but is really unsure of the stand and cart he uses. It makes me wonder if he's had a bad experience with a farrier in the past. He stands well for me when I am picking his hooves. What do you think?


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I got Bandit's pedigree through email today and I must say, it is not what I expected.. I wasn't expecting Princequillo, Dark Star, ect...


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I was picking out a hoof of one of the mares yesterday and I was on the right left when suddenly "WOMP" jerks me back and smashes my foot! Went to the doctor today and found out the toe next to my pinky toe is broken.. I can't put much weight on it, but the show must go on! I was limping up and down hills today working with Bandit.... Can't stop won't stop :lol: Gotta get that top line tip-top!


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Today's ride was less than ideal. B was super hot and was trying to get in front of everyone, naturally, and wasn't listening well. He was very distracted. Since I know the trails well enough now I tried to turn him around while the other horses walked away so he could see. He was fine for a while and as soon as we turned around and they were out of sight, it was right back to it. It was like walking wasn't in his vocabulary, just a slow, bouncy trot and lots of head flailing. He hasn't been ridden in a while since he had his over reach injury and I was thinking maybe because he was out of commission that he was running a little hot. I will sometimes get frustrated when he doesn't pick up on thing or will just flat out ignore me and I sometimes struggle with keeping my cool. I never do anything rash towards B, but I will make awful grunts and get flustered. I had to check myself today because I swear I was two bunny hops away from going full-out insane. I should also note it's 92 degrees and the heat makes me unimaginably irritable, I hate being hot, and that didn't help. I just took some deep breaths and realized not every day is going to be perfect. With time and patience we'll get better. Tomorrow is another day. We'll be doing the trails by ourselves and doing some light hill work tomorrow evening. Hopefully we'll have a better time tomorrow than we did today. 

Oh well, you can't win them all! Still love my B to pieces. Once we got pack to the barn I did some groundwork with him and he seemed to calm down significantly after that. We had a good rinse down and stood in front of the fans for a while, he looooves the fans. (


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Bandit did pretty good with this past farrier visit (7/12). He was still a little nervous and pulled away twice (one of which was a spook because a tool was dropped). My farrier said he was much better for him and to keep on working on desensitizing.My farrier also commented on well he is looking through his top line. He said he's impressed with how fast he's been gaining weight and muscle.

I'll post some pictures soon for comparison. The only ones I have right now are him in his stall (not good light). I am happy to hear our work is paying off. Since I spend all my free time, all day, with him I have a hard time seeing a big improvement. But I've heard multiple compliment on it, especially in the past couple of weeks.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

B is so handsome!
And hey, remember, baby steps! 

Looking forward to keeping up with your journal!


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

I've been taking monthly progress pictures and just wanted to share my latest from today. B is fully transitioned into his new feed plan and is doing really well. My vet commented on how much weight he's gained since being here. Goes to show what good quality nutrition, conditioning, and love can do to a horse. His top line is coming in very well, his neck is not as hollowed out, and his overall mood has improved so much. 

Excuse my utility belt, it's easier to hold treats in than my pockets. Side note, we started liberty training today! He reacted very well to it and I think he'll enjoy it a lot. He loves learning new things.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

So... 10 days until we move barns. It seems surreal to me still. On the 31st Deanna (My new BO) will be picking Bandit up and taking us to the new barn. I feel sorry for B, he has no choice in where he lives or who he's with. He trailers good, so at least there's that. He'll be travelling with the BOs horse, so hopefully their time in the trailer will bring them together.

Although I am grateful for my current BO to give us the opportunity to stay, her ignorance and lack of interest in my horse (and honestly hers) is just too much for me to handle. B will love his new home, I'm sure of it. I've also worked out a deal with Deanna which will give us $40.00 lessons which I am so excited for. Here, we'll have a better quality of life and an opportunity to progress in our riding!! I just hope B adjusts well..


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

So today I was planning on riding B a little and I walked outside, got in my car and i heard the outside a bit too clearly... I checked my windows thinking one of them was done. It still happened. I looked behind myself and saw my rear view windshield had been busted out by a tree limb that fell in the big storm we had yesterday *facepalm*. So I can't make it to the barn today.. I'm having someone go feed for me.. Safelite can't come out until Monday afternoon... Grr!


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Open, not done


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

It has been raining every stinking weekend for like a month! So I haven't been able to get any good rides on the weekends. Yesterday we had a real bad storm, which flooded out several roads and downed a tree. One of which went through the rear windshield of my car smashing it into a million tiny pieces (yay). So I've been bumming rides here and there. To go out to the barn and whatnot.

Anyway, B got real freaked out by the sheer power of the storm yesterday. He was pacing in his stall, jumping at the lightening. I closed the barn doors and that seemed to help a lot. I put the radio on loud to drown out what I could, he seemed to like that, too. My big baby, lol. 

Overall it's been a very hard weekend between being carless, and a good friend committing suicide. A lot of emotional turmoil. The barn always helps. I'm ready to get my life going again.. I am not a long griever, and it saddens me to say that suicide will often make it easier for me to move on from grieving as it was a choice. I will be working at the new barn this afternoon to distract myself and get it sorted out. Manual labor always keeps my mind occupied and feeling good. 

Bandit will be getting a nice lunge and bath today since he is covered in mud from all the rain and hasn't had a good workout in a minute. He always makes life better.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

Today is the day! I have been working really hard to move my Bandit and today is finally the day. I fully trust my new BO and I'm looking forward to expanding my riding ability with her... I'm so excited! I packed up all my tack last night!


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

We've now been in our new barn for two days, and Bandit seems to be adjusting very well. I've been working pretty hard on the land, getting it ready for new boarders... Yesterday Deanna (BO) picked up a couple more horses on top of her horse and her pony (both so frickin cute). I didn't get the horses names, but one is a lesson pony and the other (mare) is a sale horse. The mare as far as looks go is stinkin' adorable. She has a sweet face and a kind nature about her, but she also seems to be nervous. Which is normal when adjusting. I think she'll be sweet as pie when Deanna is done training her. And she'll probably go in no time.

The gelding she brought in is a shire cross, which is sound- but has some real jacked up ankles. They're knots bigger than my fist. From what we've been told, he had an infection which has caused them to get so big. He has big, wide feet and a thick neck. He has is extremely sensitive to mosquitoes and flies, he rubbed his face raw so it's quite scabby. He looks real shaggy. It took up almost half an hour to get him in the stall. We're not sure why he wouldn't go in. He was stalled at his last home. He didn't seem scared, honestly. Just being stubborn. We coaxed him in with a bit of grain and some pushing. 

I'm going to get a six pack and mow some more, then going to try and finish edging tomorrow. I'm going to try and get a schedule going when I can do it once a week in the summer and once every other week in the winter. The grass grows so fast here in the summer considering it rains every day... And not just a drizzle, but a downpour. Every day. 

The barn is really cleaning up well. Bandit is adjusting okay. He likes to harass the pony from across the barn aisle.


----------



## mckenzies (May 26, 2017)

First video I got of B in action since I'm always the one riding him... Here's his first time with the Pessoa lunge system. He really reacted well to it I think. I think we'll make a cute hunter out of him yet.


----------

